# Forum Other Languages All other languages Japanese  Becoming a Miko/Shrine Maiden.

## ElenaKA

Does anyone know how to go about this if you're from America??   ::

----------


## Pravit

Maybe it would be a better idea to ask on a forum dedicated to Japanese. In fact, maybe this site will help: japanese.about.com

----------


## ElenaKA

I realize that  ::   
I'm only asking in as many places as possible because it is not a popular or common topic. 
Thanks for your input though.

----------


## Dogboy182

is that like some sort of wannabe ninja type thing ? 
Don't be a wussy, join spetsnaz d00d.

----------


## Mina

> Does anyone know how to go about this if you're from America??

 You want to be a miko ?  ::

----------


## Dogboy182

he wants to be spetsnaz, he's just lying.

----------

